# China Glaze - Anchors Away Collection 2011



## Susanne (Jan 30, 2011)

Has anyone seen or bought this collection already?

  	I really like Below Deck, Sea Spray and Pelican Gray!

  	I hope to get them soon.

http://www.scrangie.com/2011/01/china-glaze-anchors-away-collection.html


----------



## dixie (Feb 1, 2011)

No, darn it! I keep checking my local Sally's Beauty Supply but they haven't received it yet!   I went to Ulta 3 days last week trying to find it and it's not there, either.  I'm with you...I'd like to get Below Deck, Sea Spray, Pelican Gray and First Mate.


----------



## StandingRoom (Feb 1, 2011)

I reaaaally want Pelican Gray, oh goodness. That's so pretty!


----------



## dixie (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, I broke down and ordered from Transdesign.  Since they were sold out of  Sea Spray, I got the Sand & Sea 6-pack.  It has: White Cap, Pelican Gray, Sea Spray, Below Deck, Sunset Sail and Knotty.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2011)

Enjoy!!


----------



## dixie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks so much!  My nail polish addiction is getting a little outta hand!


----------



## Chester (Feb 9, 2011)

I ordered Pelican Grey, White Cap, Life Preserver and Hey Sailor via Head2Toe. I'm really excited for Life Preserver, I'm into fiery bright nails lately.

  	Chester


----------



## Nicala (Feb 9, 2011)

I actually wanna get most of the shades... ahhhhh


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 11, 2011)

I love all the shades as well. I just ordered two so far - Pelican Grey and Sunset Sail, can't wait to get them! Next  on the list is definitely Sea Spray and Below Deck.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 19, 2011)

I realized I got MOST of the shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I love them to bits!


----------



## FourC's (Mar 27, 2011)

As usual my local Sally's didn't get these so I had to resort to evilbay. There were only four colors i wanted so it wasn't too terrible.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 28, 2011)

I got First Mate a while back at my local ULTA. Last time I was there they  still had some of the other colors in stock.


----------

